# Bigshow frags



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

All photos are WYSIWYG. Photos take under and ATI 10x54w PM. All frags are from the same tank.

Hoping to make it out to Mississauga Friday night.

1. Aussie Lord Acan - $10 (Sold)









2, Aussie Lord Acan - $20 (Sold)









3. Aussie Lord Acan - $10 (Sold)









4. Aussie Lord Acan - $20 (Sold)









5. Aussie Lord Acan - $15 (Sold)









6. Aussie Lord Acan - $30 (At least 10 babies on it) (Sold)









7. Frosted Aussie Lord Acan - $15 (Sold)









8. Aussie Lord Acan - $10 (Sold)









9. Aussie Lord Acan - $10 (Sold)









10. Aussie Lord Acan - $25 (Sold)









11. Aussie Lord Acan - $25 (Sold)









12. Aussie Lord Acan - $15 (Sold)









13. Aussie Lord Acan - $15 (Sold)









14. Aussie Lord Acan - $15 (Sold)









15. Aussie Lord Acan - $15 (Sold)









16. Aussie Lord Acan - $15 (Sold)









17. Aussie Lord Acan - $15 (Sold)









18. Aussie Lord Acan - $20 (Sold)









19. Aussie Lord Acan - $10 (Sold)









20. Ultra Aussie Lord Acan - $45 (Sold)


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Madjelly approved, these acans should have their own toilet papers Because they're the sheet! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

21. BS Seasons Greetings Monti - $40 (Sold)









22. BS Seasons Greetings Monti - $40









23. BS Yellow Craken Chalice - $30









24. BS Hulk Aculeus (Small piece) - $15









25. BS Aussie Milli (Small Piece) - $15 (Sold)









26. Red Convexa - $35 (Sold)









27. Red Convexa - $35 (Sold)









28. BS Blue Ice Birdsnest - $25 (Large Piece) (Sold)









29. BS Blue Ice Birdsnest - $15 (Sold)









30. Aussie Blue Acro - $25 (Sold)









31. Aussie Blue Acro - $25 (Sold)









32. RR Cyphastrea - $30 (Sold)









33. BS Stelleta - $15 (Sold)









34. BS Stelleta - $10 (Sold)









35. BS Stelleta - $20









36. Yellow/Green Pocillipora - $10 (Sold)









37. Yellow/Green Pocillipora - $10 (Sold)









38. Yellow/Green Pocillipora - $10 (Sold)









39. Rotundaflora - $15









40. Tyree Sunset Monti - $25 (Sold)


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

41. Blue Tort - $30









42. Superman Monti - $20 (Sold)









43. Superman Monti - $15 (Sold)









44. Superman Monti - $15 (Sold)









45. Blue Polyp Monti Danae - $10









46. Blue Polyp Monti Danae - $10









47. Blue Polyp Monti Danae - $10 (Sold)









47. Yellow Base, Blue Polyp Monti - $15 (Sold)









48. Yellow Base, Blue Polyp Monti - $15









49. Yellow Base, Blue Polyp Monti - $15









50. BS Holigram Monti - $20









51. BS Holigram Monti - $20 (Sold)









52. BS Holigram Monti - $20









53. BS Confused Superman Monti - $20 (Sold)









54. BS Confused Superman Monti - $20









55. BS Confused Superman Monti - $20









56. Tyree Undata - $20









57. Tyree Undata - $20









58. Tyree Undata- $20


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

The man has his "A" game on......


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Photos are back, list are updated.

If something is sold PM and may have a second.

Cheers


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Drooling!!!! hope to see you soon on the road trip


----------



## mvwise (Jan 15, 2012)

Was out today to pick up some frags in person. Amazing setup, the pictures are great but don't do the real thing justice. Great frags, great prices and an awesome guy to deal with!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

mvwise said:


> Was out today to pick up some frags in person. Amazing setup, the pictures are great but don't do the real thing justice. Great frags, great prices and an awesome guy to deal with!


Thanks Matt, it was a pleasure meeting you and your son today.

keep me updated on the frags.

Dave


----------

